# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Plj 2007

## kuukanko

YTV:n hallituksen perjantain kokouksessa käsitellään PLJ 2007:ää.

2008 - 2015 aloitettavat kärkihankkeet kiireellisyysjärjestyksessä ovat:
KehärataMetro Ruoholahti - MatinkyläKehä I Helsingin ja Espoon alueellaEspoon kaupunkirataKehä II Turunväylä - Hämeenlinnanväylä

----------


## ultrix

Vaikuttaa siis, että nykyiset Jokeribussit ajetaan loppuun, ennen kuin Jokeria aletaan puuhata.  :Sad:  Jos nuo kaikki hankkeet toteutetaan vuoteen 2015 mennessä, hyvähyvä. Kehien parantamista en lähtökohtaisesti kannata, mutta joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen ohella on reaalipolitiikan takia välillä annettava myös autopuolueelle jotain - valitettavasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 2008 - 2015 aloitettavat kärkihankkeet kiireellisyysjärjestyksessä ovat:
> KehärataMetro Ruoholahti - MatinkyläKehä I Helsingin ja Espoon alueellaEspoon kaupunkirataKehä II Turunväylä - Hämeenlinnanväylä


Mikähän tätä sähläystä täällä muuttaisikaan. Autokaupunki kunniaan vaan! Köyhät joukkoliikenteessä tunneliin maan alle, ovat siellä vähiten tiellä. Sananmukaisesti!

Raidejokeria ei uskalleta rakentaa ennen kuin länsimetro on varmasti rakennettu. Ja sen jälkeen sitä ei uskalleta rakentaa, ennen kuin Kivenlahden metro on varmasti rakennettu. Sitten sitä ei uskalleta rakentaa, ennen kuin Töölön metro on rakennettu jne. Koska sinä päivänä, kun Raidejokeri on rakennettu, kukaan kaupunkilainen ei enää usko metron erinomaisuuteen.

Millähän perusteella noilla on kiire?

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Minkähän takia muuten kukaan ei ole vielä tosissaan ehdottanut Metro-Jokeria?

----------


## vristo

> Vaikuttaa siis, että nykyiset Jokeribussit ajetaan loppuun, ennen kuin Jokeria aletaan puuhata.  Jos nuo kaikki hankkeet toteutetaan vuoteen 2015 mennessä, hyvähyvä. Kehien parantamista en lähtökohtaisesti kannata, mutta joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen ohella on reaalipolitiikan takia välillä annettava myös autopuolueelle jotain - valitettavasti.


Joo, eikös Concordia Bus Finlandilla ole seitsemän vuoden sopimus Jokerin liikennöintiin. Kyllähan se on aivan selvää ja realistista, että se saa sen ajaa loppuun saakka. 
Mutta suunnitelmat vain valmiiksi ja "lapiot" heti töihin, kun on mahdollista.

----------


## vristo

> Millähän perusteella noilla on kiire?


Ainakin tuo Kehä I:sen parannnus on aivan oleellinen Leppävaaran ja Hämeenlinnanväylän välilla ja helpottaa myos joukkoliikennettä. Olen ajanut linjoja 512/A ja olen todennut tuon välin surkeuden. Pysäkit ovat 80km/h-rajoitus alueellakin mitattomissa syvennyksissä, joista on erittäin stressaavaa ja tuskallista lähteä sinne rekkarallin sekaan, joka Kehä I:sella vallitsee. Turvalliset bussikaistat olisivat todellinen parannus sielläkin.

----------


## late-

> Raidejokeria ei uskalleta rakentaa ennen kuin länsimetro on varmasti rakennettu.


Raidejokeri on kuitenkin PLJ 2007:n toisessa aallossa eli 2015-2030 -hankkeissa. Se on jo pykälää aiemmin kuin viimeksi, jolloin ajankohta oli 2030 jälkeen.

Lisäksi ennen 2015 aloitettavia lähinnä kaupunkien omaan rahoitukseen perustuvia suurempia hankkeita on myös listattu. Näihin kuuluvat raideyhteys Laajasaloon nimenomaan raitiovaununa ja Helsingin kantakaupungin raitiovaunuverkoston kehittäminen. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen PLJ, joka sisältää ratikka-asiaa muualla kuin Jokerilla.

Eiköhän kannata muistaa, että PLJ tarkistetaan (noin) 4 vuoden välein ja panostaa nyt siihen, että kiinnostavat hankkeet etenevät. Henkilökohtaisesti veikkaan, että viimeistään PLJ 2015 sisältää Jokerin kärkihankkeena, jos se ei mahdu jo PLJ 2011:n kärkilistalle. Isot laivat kääntyvät hitaasti, mutta tuulen suunta on kuitenkin parempi kuin aikoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäksi ennen 2015 aloitettavia lähinnä kaupunkien omaan rahoitukseen perustuvia suurempia hankkeita on myös listattu. Näihin kuuluvat raideyhteys Laajasaloon nimenomaan raitiovaununa...


Niinpä tosiaan näyttää olevan! Ja siellä on ratikka nimenomaan mainittu. Tämäpä positiivinen yllätys. Laajasalon ratikka näyttää siis olevan jo suurin piirtein päätetty juttu. Nyt vaan sitten kärsimättömänä odottelemaan poliittisia päätöksiä...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Isot laivat kääntyvät hitaasti, mutta tuulen suunta on kuitenkin parempi kuin aikoihin.





> Tämäpä positiivinen yllätys. Laajasalon ratikka näyttää siis olevan jo suurin piirtein päätetty juttu.


Näin se on, pojat. Todellisuudessa asiat ovat paljon paremmin kuin vuosikymmeniin. Tätä on kannattanut odottaa todellakin ja nyt odotellaan seuraavia konkreettisia päätöksiä ja lopulta töiden alkamista sitten, kun on niiden aika. Hieman pienemmästä työmaasta on kuvia täällä. Tuokin on mukava asia. Ollessani pikkupoika 1000 mm:n raiteisiin liittyneet ratatyöt Helsingissä ja Turussa olivat ratojen purkuja (mm. Helsingissä Lapinlahdenkadulla ja Eerikinkadulla).

----------


## karihoo

Nyt alkaisi olla aika kirjoitella YTV:lle jos jotakin kommentoitavaa on tähän liittyen. Määräaika lausunnoille on 28.12.2006 ja YTV:n hallitus tekee liikennejärjestelmästä päätöksen helmikuussa 2007.

----------


## kemkim

> Nyt alkaisi olla aika kirjoitella YTV:lle jos jotakin kommentoitavaa on tähän liittyen. Määräaika lausunnoille on 28.12.2006 ja YTV:n hallitus tekee liikennejärjestelmästä päätöksen helmikuussa 2007.


YTV näkyy hakevan liikennesuunnittelijaa PLJ:n tekoon. Nyt olisi hyvä vaikuttamiskeino avoinna, jos tältä foorumilta joku asiansa osaava löytyy.
http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/tietoa_ytv/org...nnittelija.htm

----------

